# Thin Sublimation Paper...



## redmarble (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello everyone. I am looking for thin sublimation paper. I have an Epson WF1100. What I currently have is regular paper thickness sub paper (Image Right Premium Sub paper) from coastal Business Supply. Nothing wrong with it, I'm just looking for thinner paper because I do get minor edge marks when I sublimate into Lycra. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

redmarble said:


> Hello everyone. I am looking for thin sublimation paper. I have an Epson WF1100. What I currently have is regular paper thickness sub paper (Image Right Premium Sub paper) from coastal Business Supply. Nothing wrong with it, I'm just looking for thinner paper because I do get minor edge marks when I sublimate into Lycra. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Thinner paper wont do the trick. Get some heat resistant foam (most upholstery foam is) and cut it to be about 1" smaller than your transfer sheet.

Leave the 1" margin blank on the transfer.

Place the foam piece underneath the shirt and then lay the transfer on top of the shirt. As the transfer is larger than the foam piece under the shirt the transfer will stick out. 

Press as usual. All four edges of the transfer should be off of the foam. This prevents the edges from creasing the shirt.

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## redmarble (Mar 6, 2007)

headfirst said:


> Thinner paper wont do the trick. Get some heat resistant foam (most upholstery foam is) and cut it to be about 1" smaller than your transfer sheet.
> 
> Leave the 1" margin blank on the transfer.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I will try that tomorrow.

We get our regular sublimation art sublimated into paper in Mexico and shipped to us, here in the US. (Our large art gets sublimated in Mexico, since we do not currently have a large 30x40" press.) Their paper is very thin. And, we do not have the problem with the line marks when we sublimate (press) to the Lycra material.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

redmarble said:


> Thank you. I will try that tomorrow.
> 
> We get our regular sublimation art sublimated into paper in Mexico and shipped to us, here in the US. (Our large art gets sublimated in Mexico, since we do not currently have a large 30x40" press.) Their paper is very thin. And, we do not have the problem with the line marks when we sublimate (press) to the Lycra material.


The reason they do not get line marks is they are pressing the entire garment or doing cut and sew, Example when we do a premade T-shirt on our MaxiPress there is never a press line as we make the paper the size of the shirt and press the entire shirt.


----------



## redmarble (Mar 6, 2007)

They also ship small art i.e. about 10"x10" and when we press the pieces, there are no visible lines either. But, I do understand what you mean, about cutting the excess. Thanks.


----------



## Abgreen52 (Jun 27, 2015)

I just purchased a new Epson 1430 that I will be using for Sub-printing I purchased the same paper (Image Right Premium) do I need anything else before printing on white 50/50 cotton poly shirts?

Arthur 
Account Manager
Hashtagteez.com
844-442-7482


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Abgreen52 said:


> I just purchased a new Epson 1430 that I will be using for Sub-printing I purchased the same paper (Image Right Premium) do I need anything else before printing on white 50/50 cotton poly shirts?
> 
> Arthur
> Account Manager
> ...


Yes 100% polyester tee's


----------



## chinasubpaper (Aug 27, 2015)

50% polyester also could be done with sublimation ,you'd better have a try of it.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

chinasubpaper said:


> 50% polyester also could be done with sublimation ,you'd better have a try of it.


50% polyester means 50% ink stays in the garment, wouldn't try it.


----------



## TriangleDreamer (Nov 28, 2014)

Dekzion said:


> 50% polyester means 50% ink stays in the garment, wouldn't try it.


50/50 shirts can work just fine as long as you understand how the image will look after a few washes. Photos will be most impacted but designs that are primarily dark colors actually work pretty well. The skull image in the pic below was printed as black ink on a sand Gildan Dryblend 50/50 shirt. It has been washed at least 20 times and as you can see it still looks pretty good.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

It does, but it is still a washed out black which is grey. Attached is one of my very first shirts that I pressed nearly two years ago and has been through multi hot washes, (actually just grabbed it outta the wash basket) and it's still black.


----------



## TriangleDreamer (Nov 28, 2014)

That's my point. It will have a washed-out look versus the vibrancy of 100% poly. For the right designs, it creates a somewhat "vintage" feel that works very well. That's why I say you can use 50/50 as long as you know what to expect. I don't use 50/50 often but I do use a lot of 65/35 poly/cotton blends that give me excellent sub results while feeling like ring-spun cotton fashion tee. And the beauty of 65/35 is not worrying about press marks. 

The bottom line is don't be afraid to experiment to discover what works for you.


----------

